# Scratch removing



## nixx (Nov 10, 2010)

Any recommendation on products or method to remove extrenal scratch on glass? not buffering tho. I dont want to empty out my tank or anything like that


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

You can remove scratches from acrylic plastic but not from glass tanks.


----------



## nixx (Nov 10, 2010)

my mistake, mine is not glass haha. any recommended product?


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

http://www.freshmarine.com/scratch-removal-kit.html


----------



## nixx (Nov 10, 2010)

I heard about Novus. They keep saying plastic polisher, but a lot of review saying they use it on glass too. perhaps it works both way?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

nixx said:


> I heard about Novus. They keep saying plastic polisher, but a lot of review saying they use it on glass too. perhaps it works both way?


I know nothing about scratch removal on glass but I do know of the Novus name because my dad is an audiophile and recently got some. IIRC he got #1, #2, and #3.

I thouhgt I'd mention where he got it if you're looking for it locally. There is a place off Tapscott while driving east on Cummer Ave. I'll have to ask my dad for the place or if I can find the reciept I can tell you where.

EDIT:
Cummer Ave = McNicoll Ave. Same street just Leslie St. is the dividing line.


----------



## nixx (Nov 10, 2010)

its alrite, i ordered it online already. it should be much different. and yeah i live at cummer n yonge


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

Please post the effectiveness of this Novus.
Thanks.


----------

